# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2022

## Occam's Banana

*Mises University 2022: LIVE STREAMS / VIDEOS / AUDIO / etc.*
Links to threads for previous years:
*Mises University 2013*
*Mises University 2014*
*Mises University 2015*
*Mises University 2016*
*Mises University 2017*
*Mises University 2018*
*Mises University 2019*
*Mises University 2020*
*Mises University 2021*
*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

*SUNDAY: 24 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

7:00 PM
Jeff Deist & Tho Bishop
*Welcome and Opening Remarks*
FEED #1
POST #5
MP3
N/A

7:10 PM
Clifton Duncan
*An Evening with Clifton Duncan*
FEED #1
POST #6
MP3
N/A



*MONDAY: 25 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
*The Birth of the Austrian School*
FEED #2
POST #8
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
*Subjective Value and Market Prices*
FEED #2
POST #9
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
David Gordon
*Praxeology*
FEED #2
POST #10
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Shawn Ritenour
*The Division of Labor and Social Order*
FEED #3
POST #11
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Sandra Klein
*Money*
FEED #3
POST #12
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Patrick Newman
*Banking*
FEED #3
POST #13
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
Peter Klein
*Entrepreneurship*
FEED #3
POST #14
MP3
PPTX

4:45 PM
(various)
*Discussion with Today's Faculty*
FEED #3
FEED #3
(3:54:20)
MP3
N/A



*TUESDAY: 26 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
*The Theory of Interest*
FEED #4
POST #15
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
*Calculation and Socialism*
FEED #4
POST #16
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Shawn Ritenour
*Austrian Capital Theory*
FEED #4
POST #17
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle*
FEED #5
POST #18
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Peter Klein
*Competition and Monopoly*
FEED #5
POST #19
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Mark Thornton
*Minimum Wage*
FEED #5
POST #20
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
Gene Epstein
*The Dirty Data of Declining Labor Share Myths*
FEED #5
POST #21
MP3
PPTX



*WEDNESDAY: 27 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
*Progressivism and Economic Destructionism*
FEED #6
POST #22
MP3
N/A

10:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
*Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics*
FEED #6
POST #23
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Peter Klein
*Wokeness and Big Tech*
FEED #6
POST #24
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Shawn Ritenour
*Free Trade vs. Protectionism*
FEED #7
POST #25
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
*Causes and Consequences of Modern Monetary Theory*
FEED #7
POST #26
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Per Bylund
*The True Cost of Regulations*
FEED #7
POST #27
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
David Gordon
*The Political Economy of Hans Hoppe*
FEED #7
POST #28
MP3
PPTX

4:45 PM
(various)
*Discussion with Today's Faculty*
FEED #7
FEED #7
(3:48:15)
MP3
N/A



*THURSDAY: 28 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Per Bylund
*Economic After Effects of COVID*
FEED #8
POST #30
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
*The Other Socialisms*
FEED #8
POST #31
MP3
N/A

11:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
*Markets and Medical Care*
FEED #8
POST #32
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
*Hyperinflation*
FEED #9
POST #33
MP3
N/A

2:00 PM
Patrick Newman
*Why Murray Rothbard Is a Great Economist*
FEED #9
POST #34
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Thomas DiLorenzo
*Political Economy of Imperialism*
FEED #9
POST #35
MP3
N/A

4:00 PM
Robert Murphy
*Price Inflation: Corona vs. QE*
FEED #9
POST #36
MP3
PPTX



*FRIDAY: 29 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
*Higher Education in Crisis*
FEED #10
POST #37
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Patrick Newman
*Cronyism in America*
FEED #10
POST #38
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Mark Thornton
*Economic Inequality*
FEED #10
POST #39
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Timothy Terrell
*Energy Economics*
FEED #11
POST #40
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Robert Murphy
*The Fallacy of Market Monetarism*
FEED #11
POST #41
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
(various)
*Faculty Panel: Theory and Method*
FEED #11
FEED #11
(2:06:38)
MP3
N/A

3:45 PM
(various)
*Faculty Panel: Policy and History*
FEED #11
FEED #11
(2:51:00)
MP3
N/A

4:30 PM
Jonathan Newman
*A Future in Austrian Economics*
FEED #11
POST #42
MP3
N/A

5:00 PM

*Graduation Ceremony*
FEED #11
FEED #11
(4:00:40)
N/A
N/A



*SATURDAY: 30 JULY 2022*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
LIVE
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

NOON
(various)
*Panel: Mises Graduate School and Student Opportunities*
FEED #12
POST #43
MP3
N/A

12:45 PM
Jeff Deist
*How to Build a Professional Wardrobe Inexpensively*
FEED #12
POST #44
MP3
PPTX

1:30 PM
Tho Bishop
*How The New York Times Stole the Presidency*
FEED #12
POST #45
MP3
PPTX

2:15 PM
Daniel McAdams
*Foreign Policy Is Welfare for the Rich*
FEED #12
POST #46
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Jeff Deist
*What You Can Do*
FEED #12
POST #47
MP3
N/A

3:30 PM

*Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony*
FEED #12
FEED #12
(3:39:50)
N/A
N/A

----------


## Occam's Banana

T-minus 3 days (~72 hours) bump

----------


## ClaytonB

> T-minus 3 days (~72 hours) bump

----------


## Occam's Banana

T-minus 12 hours bump

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Welcome and Opening Remarks*
_Featuring Tho Bishop and Jeff Deist.
Recorded on July 24, 2022, at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/welcome-...ning-remarks:f

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Evening with Clifton Duncan*
_Includes an introduction by Jeff Deist and a Question-and-Answer session with the audience.
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 24 July 2022._

*Clifton Duncan* is a classically trained professional actor, who earned his Master of Fine Arts degree in Acting from New York University's Graduate Acting Program. He is host of The Clifton Duncan Podcast [see also @ Odysee & YouTube]. Clifton has appeared in multiple critically-acclaimed and award-winning shows Off-Broadway, has starred on Broadway, has excelled in lead roles on many of America's most prestigious stages, and has multiple guest-starring appearances on networks including Starz, NBC, Fox, and CBS.

https://odysee.com/@mises:1/an-eveni...ifton-duncan:4

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
_Menger discovered much more than the principle of marginal utility—he created an entire system of economics based on subjective value and individual choice.
Download lecture slides at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_01
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-birt...ian-school-8:f

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
_This concept of economic calculation is really the foundation of all economic theory, and price theory is the cornerstone of economic calculation.
Download lectures slides at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_02
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/subjecti...ket-prices-6:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology | David Gordon*
_Praxeology is the method of economics.
Download lecture slides at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_03
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/praxeology-david-gordon:b

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Shawn Ritenour*
_"The free market and the division of labor does not promote hyper-atomized individuals. It creates social harmony and community."
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_04
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-divi...cial-order-8:0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Sandra Klein*
_"We would not expect money to be paper, national, or under the control of any entity."
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_05
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/money-sandra-klein-3:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Banking | Patrick Newman*
_Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_06
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/banking-patrick-newman-2:0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter G. Klein*
_Entrepreneurship is a general feature of the market economy.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_07
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 25 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/entrepre...r-g.-klein-2:3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Theory of Interest | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
_Time is an irreversible flux. Each moment has a unique place in the sequence of moments of time with respect to action.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_11
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-theo...jeffrey-m.-2:3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph T. Salerno*
_In 1920, Ludwig von Mises destroyed the intellectual foundations of the case for socialist central planning.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_12
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/calculat...-joseph-t.-2:a

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Capital Theory | Shawn Ritenour*
_Capital is the starting point of economic calculation.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://Mises.org/MU22_PPT_13
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/austrian...n-ritenour-3:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle | Jonathan Newman*
_Structure of production, time preference and interest, sustainable growth, unsustainable growth, overconsumption and malinvestment.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU21_PPT_14
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-aust...e-business-7:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Competition and Monopoly | Peter G. Klein*
_Government attempts to limit “monopoly power” cannot improve well-being.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_15
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/competit...y-peter-g.-2:4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Minimum Wage | Mark Thornton*
_There is no clear basis in economics, ethics, efficiency, or fairness for Minimum Wage Laws.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_16
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/minimum-...k-thornton-5:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Dirty Data of Declining Labor Share Myths | Gene Epstein*
_Less and less and less?
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_17
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 26 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-dirt...-labor-share:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Progressivism and Economic Destructionism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
_Socialism does not build, it destroys.
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2026._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/progress...and-economic:e

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics | Jonathan Newman*
_Good theory leads to better statistics and better predictions.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_19
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/austrian...nventional-3:b

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Wokeness and Big Tech | Peter G. Klein*
_Do these characteristics give rise to monopoly power?
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_20
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/wokeness...ter-g.-klein:7

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Free Trade vs. Protectionism | Shawn Ritenour*
_Free trade allows for maximizing total number of mutually beneficial exchangers and promotes economic progress.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_22
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/free-tra...ionism-shawn:6

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Causes and Consequences of Modern Monetary Theory | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
_Lucas Engelhardt summarizes the basics of MMT.
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/causes-a...es-of-modern:3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The True Cost of Regulations | Per Bylund*
_Few people understand how destructive regulations are.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_24
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-true...s-per-bylund:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Political Economy of Hans-Hermann Hoppe | David Gordon*
_Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_25
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 27 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-poli...hans-hermann:a

----------


## PAF

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to @Occam's Banana again.

Thanks for all of these.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economic After Effects of Covid | Per Bylund*
_Is it all bad news? There is still entrepreneurship. There is still innovation.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_27
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 28 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/economic...of-covid-per:f

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Other Socialisms | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
_Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 28 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-othe...j.-dilorenzo:8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Markets and Medical Care | TImothy Terrell*
_US medical provision is far from a free market, and is a mixed bag of government and markets—as are most developed countries. Flagship programs have serious fiscal problems ahead. Terrell discusses impacts of price controls, occupational licensure, the FDA, and more.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_29
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on July 22, 2021._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/markets-...othy-terrell:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hyperinflation | Lucas Engelhardt*
_There are two very effective ways to destroy an economy: hyperinflation and central planning.
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 28 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/hyperinf...s-engelhardt:b

----------


## Occam's Banana

Two copies of this recording were uploaded to Odysee, presumably by mistake. Both are included here in case one is taken down.

*Why Murray Rothbard is a Great Economist | Patrick Newman*
_A brief biography of Rothbard and his important works, and a survey of some of his contributions to economics.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_31
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 28 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/why-murr...is-a-great-2:4


https://odysee.com/@mises:1/why-murr...at-economist:3

----------


## Occam's Banana

Two copies of this recording were uploaded to Odysee, presumably by mistake. Both are included here in case one is taken down.

*Political Economy of Imperialism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
_Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 28 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/politica...alism-thomas:a


https://odysee.com/@mises:1/politica...alism-thomas:4

----------


## Occam's Banana

Two copies of this recording were uploaded to Odysee, presumably by mistake. Both are included here in case one is taken down.

*Price Inflation: Corona vs. QE | Robert P. Murphy*
_High CPI inflation, popular explanations and their problems, and M1 vs. M2.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_33
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 28 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/price-in...qe-robert-p.:7


https://odysee.com/@mises:1/price-in...e-robert-p.:72

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Higher Education in Crisis | TImothy Terrell*
_Higher education signaling, grade inflation, federal aid and student debt, free speech, and university bureaucracy.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU21_PPT_34
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 29 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/higher-e...isis-timothy:0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Cronyism in America | Patrick Newman*
_We live in a world of constant cronyism. Nothing seems to change, no matter the party or the people in power. Was it always like this? Can we learn from it?
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_35
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 29 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/cronyism...trick-newman:b

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economic Inequality | Mark Thornton*
_Inequality is a good thing in the free market. Economic equality is a disastrous government policy that leads to economic ruin for all—including the poor and workers.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_36
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 29 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/economic...ark-thornton:9

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Energy Economics | TImothy Terrell*
_Some principles for understanding environmental issues. Can government steer energy use decisions to improve outcomes?
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_37
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 29 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/energy-e...othy-terrell:e

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Fallacy of Market Monetarism | Robert P. Murphy*
_The original Monetarists (Milton Friedman), Scott Sumner, and problems with Market Monetarism.
Download the slides from this lecture at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_38
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 29 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-fall...arism-robert:9

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Future in Austrian Economics | Jonathan Newman*
_This address was presented at the Mises Institute Graduate School Commencement at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 29 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/a-future...ics-jonathan:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Panel: Mises Graduate School and Student Opportunities*
_Featuring Joseph Becker, Anthony Cesari, Felicia Jones, and Alex Voss.
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 30 July 2022._

Fellowships in Residence at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, are available to graduate students and post-docs interested in scientific research in the Austrian school and libertarian political economy. For more information, visit: https://mises.org/fellows

The Mises Institute’s Master of Arts in Austrian Economics is the first graduate program in the United States dedicated exclusively to the teaching of economics as expounded in the works and great treatises of Ludwig von Mises and Murray N. Rothbard. For more information, visit: https://mises.org/edu

Students can also apply for scholarships to Mises Institute events at: https://mises.org/events

https://odysee.com/@mises:1/panel-mi...-and-student:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How to Build a Professional Wardrobe Inexpensively | Jeff Deist*
_Download the slides from this talk at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_44
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 30 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/how-to-b...nal-wardrobe:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How The New York Times Stole the Presidency | Tho Bishop*
_Tho Bishop on the presidential election of 1876. "This reform will be resisted at every step; but it must be pressed persistently." —Sam Tilden
Download the slides from this talk at: https://mises.org/MU22_PPT_45
Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 30 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/how-the-...es-stole-the:8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Foreign Policy Is Welfare for the Rich | Daniel McAdams*
_Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 30 July 2022._
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/foreign-...for-the-rich:7

----------


## Occam's Banana

*What You Can Do*
_Jeff Deist and Connor Mortell host an AMA during Mises University 2022 with the topic of "What You Can Do."_
https://odysee.com/@mises:1/what-you-can-do:c

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## ClaytonB

> *Foreign Policy Is Welfare for the Rich | Daniel McAdams*
> _Recorded at the Mises Institute in Auburn, Alabama, on 30 July 2022._
> https://odysee.com/@mises:1/foreign-...for-the-rich:7




This was excellent.

----------

